# Django Unchained - Video von der Premiere in Berlin mit Jamie Foxx, Christopher Waltz und Quentin Tarantino



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Django Unchained - Video von der Premiere in Berlin mit Jamie Foxx, Christopher Waltz und Quentin Tarantino*

					Das Video zeigt die Premieren-Feier im Cinestar Potsdamer Platz am 8. Januar 2013 in Berlin, mit Stars wie Jamie Foxx oder Christopher Waltz und Regisseur Quentin Tarantino.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Django Unchained - Video von der Premiere in Berlin mit Jamie Foxx, Christopher Waltz und Quentin Tarantino*


----------



## GrannyStylez (16. Januar 2013)

Bei jedem Video das in der PCGH gepostet wird suche ich mir das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Video auf YouTube weil ich den Player einfach so zum kotzen finde... tut mir leid aber der bringt's einfach nicht!


----------



## derP4computer (16. Januar 2013)

Was für eine Affenshow , der einzige Star ist der "Waltz", wegen dem werde ich mir den Film auch ansehen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (16. Januar 2013)

Seit wann heißt der Christopher?


----------



## belle (17. Januar 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Was für eine Affenshow , der einzige Star ist der "Waltz", wegen dem werde ich mir den Film auch ansehen.



Und natürlich der Quentin, den dürfen wir hier nicht vergessen!


----------



## sfc (17. Januar 2013)

GrannyStylez schrieb:


> Bei jedem Video das in der PCGH gepostet wird suche ich mir das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Video auf YouTube weil ich den Player einfach so zum kotzen finde... tut mir leid aber der bringt's einfach nicht!



Was stört dich denn dran? Läuft bei mir auf allen möglichen Rechnern. Einfach Play drücken und fertig. Sehe da keinen Unterschied zu Monopolisten wie YT. Ist doch gut, wenn es noch Konkurrenz gibt. 



derP4computer schrieb:


> Was für eine Affenshow , der  einzige Star ist der "Waltz", wegen dem werde ich mir den Film auch  ansehen.



Und Samuel L. Jackson und Oscar-Preisträger Jamie Foxx sind keine Stars? Was für ein Blödsinn.


----------



## bootzeit (17. Januar 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Was für eine Affenshow , *der einzige Star ist der "Waltz"*, wegen dem werde ich mir den Film auch ansehen.


 

Ach so, danke für die Aufklärung .


Freu mich riesig auf den Film .


----------



## TankCommander (17. Januar 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Was für eine Affenshow , der einzige Star ist der "Waltz", wegen dem werde ich mir den Film auch ansehen.


 
Wieso Affenshow? Finde es super das Quentin Taratino den Klassiker neu verfilmt hat. Wie bei jedem Tarantino Film ist das eine erstklassige Besetzung. Selbst Franco Nero hat einen Gastauftritt 

Das Original von 1966 war bis in die 90er Jahre in England verboten, in Deutschland indiziert bis zur einer erneuten Prüfung. Verstehe die Kritik der Medien zu der Härte des Films nicht, dabei sollte man zwei Dinge beachten:

1. Tarantino Film
2. Das Original von Sergio Corbucci war für damalige Verhältnisse sehr schon krass! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uA0EUIKKgec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider gab es nur eine sehr späte Fortsetzung mit Fraco Nero 1987, alles andere waren nur Marketing Titel in Deutschland oder mit anderen Darsteller!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDWvt4Sp6CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da ich ein größer Fan von Taratino sowie von Western bin, freue ich mich schon riesig auf meinen Kinobesuch!


----------



## Vhailor (17. Januar 2013)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Verstehe die Kritik der Medien zu der Härte des Films nicht


 
Ich schon, nachdem ich den Film gestern gesehen habe. Normalerweise ist das bei Tarantino relativ zu sehen und ich bin wahrlich nicht des Glaubens erlegen, dass sowas zu geistigen Schäden bei iwem führt. Aber der Film hier, greift an einigen Stellen zu weit und dürfte wohl bei der ein oder anderen instabilen Persönlichkeit, in Zusammenhang mit der komödialen Atmosphäre, für "Entgleisungen" sorgen.

Insgesamt aber dennoch sehr gut, wenn er auch hätte ein gutes Stück kürzer sein können .


----------



## martinger (17. Januar 2013)

Ich mein, ich bin Fan der Filme vom Tarantino. Auch den neuen werde ich mir anschauen. Aber mir ist es echt zuwider wie die da bei Premieren sind und alle rumkreischen


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

Ich freu mich riesig auf den Film. 
Und wer keine Gewalt sehen kann, der soll gefälligst draußen bleiben. Ist doch vorher schon bekannt, dass der Film etwas härter durchgreifen soll.


----------



## rtf (17. Januar 2013)

Freu mich auf den Film.
Schon inglourious basterds mit der Zusammenarbeit von Tarantino und Herrn Waltz hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## unre4l (17. Januar 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls schon extrem gespannt 
Werde ihn mir definitv mal anschauen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Januar 2013)

TankCommander schrieb:


> 2. Das Original von Sergio Corbucci war für damalige Verhältnisse sehr schon krass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franco Nero ist so verdammt cool, dazu noch der endgeile Titeltrack!


----------

